
Ctrl and Alt and Del. Conservatives must reboot capitalism - vinnyglennon
https://unherd.com/2017/07/ctrl-alt-del-conservatives-must-reboot-capitalism/
======
DrScump
(largely specific to _U.K._ politics)

